# New IHC owner



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just acquired a '63? IHC B414 Diesel. It is in decent shape and it runs (have to pull it off, starter needs attention). Any info and parts resources for this tractor would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Goober! Nice looking tractor you have there! This forum is a bit slow paced at times, but we have a few resident IH experts here, who will sound off for ya. Great knowledgable folks!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Do you have an operators manual or service manual ?? I sell copies of genuine IH manuals on CD rom!!

You say you have starting problems, these m/c's need a good set of glow plugs.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

cyrush said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Do you have an operators manual or service manual ?? I sell copies of genuine IH manuals on CD rom!!
> 
> You say you have starting problems, these m/c's need a good set of glow plugs.


How much are the manuals? The tractor will start if pulled off. Starter is just weak.


----------



## Tomh (Feb 15, 2008)

If you should need a new starter, there is a later type starter that uses a push button to start. I sell starters and alternators for just about anything. A Chinese version of this replacement starter without the wiring kit will run about $150 plus shipping. The premium version with the wiring kit and push button is about $270 plus shipping.

Take a look: Dixie Electric Ltd. - Catalogue

Yours might just need brushes but if you need to buy one, let me know.


----------



## Goober1979 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am gonna keep the original starting method......just kinda adds to the coolness of the tractor. Brushes might be the issue but I haven't been able to look into it much yet. Thanks.


----------

